

EtherPad: Real-time Editing with JavaScript - sant0sk1
http://ejohn.org/blog/etherpad-real-time-editing-with-javascript/

======
ljlolel
I worked with these guys for a very short time, collaborating on EtherPad, and
they are seriously some very smart people.

This technology rocks, and I'm glad they did such a good job of solving this
problem like nobody ever has before.

------
paddy_m
I have a friend who has always been a fan of SubEthaEdit, I like the idea but
not the implementation. Is there a similar plugin available for emacs?

Normally when I'm actively editting code that two people are sharing remotely,
we just commit/update a lot. It tends to run up the revision numbers, but I
can't think of a better way. Any ideas?

------
japenesemerc
netbeans has real time code editing technology built in over XMPP.

but this kind of easy access editing would be very nice to have in a intranet-
hostable form, i'm guessing there are no open source products out there for
this, anyone know?

